# Tau XV9-04 with Phased Ion Guns



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Here are some shots of my latest commission work, a Tau XV-9 armed with phased ion guns. 
The cast was a bit so so but the added battle damage obscured most of the bad parts . The customer wanted a light blue like the remora gun drones on the forgeworld website. I used orange to add some contrast to the mini, it kind of reminds me of the old '60 Gulf Racing paint theme which I really love.

Comments and critics are appreciated as usual!


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

The guns seems a little bit boring to me.. Maybe spruce them up with more details on them?

Edit

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to d0m again.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

FW's XV's are excellent models, it is a shame i dont have your painting skills, which would make spending the cash on a model i won't use worth it.

As with Silens: The Ion Guns look a little plain compared to the rest of the model.
But what do i know :laugh:

Good work 

SGMAlice


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Sweet looking model. I love fw's crisis suits so much more!! Great choice of colour!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The color is a bit flat. Give the whole thing a drybrush with a 2:1 skull white and fortress grey. The guns could also use a bit more detail. I would recommend you paint them with boltgun metal or give them some shading and highlights. Right now they lack depth.

Otherwise, very good paint job, and good work covering up the flaws with damage.


----------

